

Red Hat's biggest enemy (VMWare) - g-garron
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/red-hats-biggest-enemy-vmware/9468

======
rbanffy
I am not sure this analysis holds. While Red Hat threatens VMWare (or, more
specifically, its proprietary products alongside KVM threaten VMWare's
products) I think the threat against Red Hat comes from other Linux
(OpenSolaris-derived) distros that also offer the same KVM technology coupled
to somewhat simpler, open-source, management tools.

VMWare doesn't really sell virtualization tools. They sell management tools
for virtualized infrastructure. The sooner they get it, the better it will be
for them.

~~~
technomancy
Also odd that there's no mention of Xen, the free software virtualization
layer that powers AWS.

~~~
rbanffy
Red Hat plans to transition to KVM. I suppose AWS will, eventually, do the
same. And nobody will notice.

